# Maria Guerrero 444 Cigar Review - Good lil everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smooth. And for the price $22 for a box of 25. I'm happy

Read the full review here: Maria Guerrero 444 Cigar Review - Good lil everyday smoke


----------

